

Top Useful .htaccess rewrites, Mod_Rewrite Tricks and Tips - oppilman
http://techwawwe.posterous.com/16177377

======
timmyc
Seems like a copy of [http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/mod_rewrite-tips-and-
trick...](http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/mod_rewrite-tips-and-tricks.html)

but with no attrition.

~~~
DanHulton
Attribution.

In fact, being that it doesn't have the attribution, I'd say it did suffer
from attrition.

But that's enough of me bein' a grammar nerd.

~~~
timmyc
thanks, had a typo and it got corrected to that

------
billybob
"This rewrites all files for /zap/j/anything-anynumber.js to
/zap/j/anything.js and /zap/c/anything-anynumber.css to /zap/c/anything.css"

Why post a file called "foo-12930.css" and show it to browsers at "foo.css"?
The opposite is better - keep updating foo.css (and use version control), but
show it to users as "foo.css?some-timestamp". This is what Rails does. If your
server is configured to tell browsers to cache CSS files for a year, they will
request the file once, then continue to use the cached version until you
update the file. Then they'll see that it has a new timestamp and get the new
version.

This post (and the previous one) show how to do this in PHP:
[http://sleeplessgeek.blogspot.com/2010/03/cache-busting-
in-p...](http://sleeplessgeek.blogspot.com/2010/03/cache-busting-in-php-
part-2.html)

~~~
thezilch
The opposite is happening here. The user (browser) requests "foo-123.css" and
is served "foo.css."

------
jeremyw
Note you can make the www redirect generic across virtual hosts. (And, R=301
or not depending on the circumstance.)

    
    
        # non-www -> www"
        RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\."
        RewriteRule .            http://www.%{SERVER_NAME}%{REQUEST_URI} [R,L]"

